# Tall ladies on men's bikes?



## LeroyLeMans

I'm a 5ft 10in, 150lbs young lady looking for a first road bike! As you can see, I'm a tall lady. I also have a ridiculous amount of legs. I've been measured for a 56, which isn't a size in any women's specific bikes I've seen. So, I'm looking at the men's bikes...but I don't have the torso/arm length/mass of a man. I have a rough idea of what geometry I need, but I'm still not sure. I'm the most worried about finding the bike with the right reach (aka, not too long). I was thinking of just buying a shorter stem. Would that sufffice? Are there any other ladies out there with this sort of predicament? Does anyone ride a men's bike? What made you chose this bike?

In terms of bike (without fit) I'm looking for an aluminum frame with carbon fork and carbon seat/chain stays, full 105 (better or equivalent) and nothing too heavy (no more than 20 pounds).

The bikes I've been thinking of:
-Masi Gran criterium
-Fiji Roubaix
-Felt F75

Thank you! Ride on! 
-Emily


----------



## cyclust

I beleive Cannondale makes their synapse in a womens up to a 56cm. I think you will do fine with a standard[men's] bike if you look for one with a top tube a little on the short side, or at least avoid models with a longish top tube. Look at the geometry tables for various models. Most 56's will have top tubes approx 56 long. Some will be around 55, some, like Lemonds, will have longer top tubes. Avoid these. Women have longer legs and shorter torsos then a man of the same height, so a shorter top tube, along with a shorter stem, is what you need.


----------



## MG537

My wife bought a Cervelo Team Soloist. (cervelo doesn't carry women's models and they abide by the no. 2 philosophy decribed below.

There two competing philosophies when it comes to women's bikes.
1) Women have a different body type so they need different geometry frames.
2) Women are humans, just like men, and as diverse . Being fitted correctly is the most important factor. Mind you we're not talking about saddles here.

IMO fitting is the most important factor. Women's frames is just marketing with fancy paint schemes.


----------



## Becky

All of my bikes are "men's" bikes. IMO, the fit is more important than the bike's supposed gender. I am able to attain a good fit on a men's bike without too much trouble. If I were in your postion, I would go ride a bunch of bikes in different models and sizes. See what feels good, and ask the dealer for the bike's geometry charts in order to compare. There's a bunch of threads here on correctly comparing geometries and effective top tube lengths.

Be cautious of dramatically changing stem length. My experience is that a stem much shorter that 90mm or so makes for some wonky handling. I would change the bar out first for two reasons- first, you can get shallow reach bars that shorten the reach without affecting steering as much, and second, most "men's" bars are too wide for many women. I ride a 38cm shallow reach bar instead of the 42cm that is stock on most men's bikes, but I have narrow shoulders even for a woman. 

Oh, and whatever you do, don't let someone tell you to jam the saddle all the way forward to adjust reach. That just messes up your leg position. 

Have fun shopping!


----------



## JaeP

*Which Masi?*

Are you thinking of the new Masi or the older steel ones? If you don't mind getting a used steel bike I'd suggest finding a late model European steel bike. They were notorious for a shorter TT (as compared to their ST). I think it's because Europeans are built that way.


----------



## LeroyLeMans

I was thinking a new Masi. I have a steel centurion frame that I ride as a fixie. I am cautious in buying a steel frame because of it's weight. With my size in bike designed for someone typically heavier than me I feel I would have trouble on hills. I have a female co-worker who bought a steel masi (new) and she has that problem. She is also petite and about 4 inches shorter than me, so maybe I could manage with a steely...


----------



## mikeyp123

How flexible are you? If you're flexible and don't mind a more aggressive drop between the seat and handlebars you can probably get away with a slightly smaller frame. You'll be showing more seat post therefore the bigger drop. This would avoid going too short with the stem.

At your height you shouldn't have any probs getting fitted on any frame. I'm guessing somewhere between and 54 and 56, depending on top-tube length.

How about a Cannondale CAAD 5:
http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/08/cusa/model-8RA95D.html

Can't go wrong with Cannondale aluminium.


----------



## azchris

Most of the women I ride with are on mens' frames.


----------



## JayTee

It definitely is hard when you are very leggy, and my strong suspicion is that you will struggle to find one where the reach is right for you. You'd need both a short top tube and a slack seat tube angle to at least try to limit a frame's overall reach.

I'd go to a GOOD bike shop for a full set of measurements and proper fitting. If you are too stretched out you'll be miserable in the neck and shoulders, and then some bonehead will try to put a 4cm riser stem on your bike, etc. etc. Better to get it right the first time.

Two of my tallest cycling buddy friends (other women) never could go off-the-rack, but the women's-specific market has dramatically improved in recent years.


----------



## sokudo

Perhaps I'm missing something, but as long as you may get a frame with a correct top tube size and its head tube allows you to ride with not too many spacers with a reasonable stem, everything else should not matter.

What are your ideal top tube size and a drop?


----------



## commutenow

I only ride mens bikes and steel frames, however I am not a racer.


----------



## Rubber Lizard

As much as all the women in this thread are going to crucify me for saying this. Womens specific bikes are nothing more than marketing (besides the seat and color and perhaps handlebar width). People come in all shapes and sizes and a 'womens specific' bike may or may not fit you any better than the unisex bike, and with some manufactures the womens bike is identical to the mens bike sans a few components. 
An experienced bike fitter can measure you , discuss how you ride, and choose an appropriate bicycle and stem combination and handlebar.
Most smaller women tend to fit 'womens specific' bikes as well, but also remember about any small bike as a de facto womens geometry to it because women are the primary customer for that size of bike. There are around 100 production bike manufacturers all with slightly different geometries, be assured that there is the right bike for you out there. 
Fit is critical with being comfortable on any bike, a womens specific bike wont fit every women perfectly, remember that ladies.


----------



## il sogno

Rubber Lizard said:


> As much as all the women in this thread are going to crucify me for saying this. Womens specific bikes are nothing more than marketing (besides the seat and color and perhaps handlebar width). People come in all shapes and sizes and a 'womens specific' bike may or may not fit you any better than the unisex bike, and with some manufactures the womens bike is identical to the mens bike sans a few components.
> An experienced bike fitter can measure you , discuss how you ride, and choose an appropriate bicycle and stem combination and handlebar.
> Most smaller women tend to fit 'womens specific' bikes as well, but also remember about any small bike as a de facto womens geometry to it because women are the primary customer for that size of bike. There are around 100 production bike manufacturers all with slightly different geometries, be assured that there is the right bike for you out there.
> Fit is critical with being comfortable on any bike, a womens specific bike wont fit every women perfectly, remember that ladies.


Not gonna crucify you but I just want to say that the best fitting bikes I have tried have been women specific designs. For me the most comfortable geometry was the Specialized women's bike. 

Also the one bike that I rode that really felt like "the wheels were under me where they should be" was another women's design (the Orbea Diva).


----------



## sokudo

WSD bikes have a shorter top tube, by 0.5-1 cm. Which is reasonable considering that women tend to have (dis-)proportionally shorter torso comparing to men. 

Handlebars are narrower, seats are slightly different. But handlebars should be adjusted for any bike whether it is WSD or not, and seats are in a realm of a personal preferences. 

What else? Some frames are available in smaller sizes. Some bikes come with 650c wheels which is not a blessing.

Here are geometries for Trek Madone 5.1 WSD and Trek Madone 5.2 bikes.

Frame Size Head Angle Seat Angle EFF Top Tube Chain Stay Bottom Bracket Offset Wheel Base
MADONE 5.1 WSD GEOMETRY 
S 50cm 71.7° 75.0° 51.1 cm/20.1 in 40.8 cm/16.1 in 26.4 cm/10.4 in 5.0 cm/2.0 in 97.6 cm/38.4 in
S 52cm 72.1° 74.7° 52.1 cm/20.5 in 40.8 cm/16.1 in 26.6 cm/10.5 in 4.5 cm/1.8 in 97.4 cm/38.3 in
MADONE 5.2 GEOMETRY (non-WSD)
XS 50 cm 72.1° 75.1° 51.6 cm/20.3 in 40.8 cm/16.1 in 26.4 cm/10.4 in 4.5 cm/1.8 in 97.2 cm
S 52 cm 72.8° 74.7° 52.9 cm/20.8 in 40.9 cm/16.1 in 26.4 cm/10.4 in 4.5 cm/1.8 in 97.6 cm

(* geometry table continued *)
MADONE 5.1 WSD GEOMETRY 
Frame Size Trail Stand Over Seat Tube Head Tube Frame Reach Frame Stack
S 50cm 5.9 cm/2.3 in 71.2 cm/28.0 in 45.6 cm/17.9 in 13.5 cm/5.3 in 36.8 cm/14.5 in 53.6 cm/21.1 in
S 52cm 6.1 cm/2.4 in 73.1 cm/28.8 in 47.2 cm/18.6 in 14.5 cm/5.7 in 37.1 cm/14.6 in 54.8 cm
MADONE 5.2 GEOMETRY (non-WSD)
XS 50 cm 6.1 cm 2.4 in 70.7 cm/27.8 in 47.6 cm/18.7 in 13.0 cm/5.1 in 37.4 cm/14.7 in 53.4 cm/21.0 in
S 52 cm 5.7 cm/2.2 in 72.9 cm/28.7 in 49.3 cm/19.4 in 14.0 cm/5.5 in 37.9 cm/14.9 in 54.6 cm

EFF top tube is shorter and reach is smaller. No suprise here.
WSD has slightly bigger standover. Longer legs for women.
But Trek Madone WSD has a longer head tube, by 0.5cm or more. I wonder why is it.
Angles seem to follow from the tube sizes.

So, it seems, that for the right fit it is sufficient to look for the right top tube and head tube sizes, and it does not really matter whether the bike is called WSD, traditional italian geometry, custom or nothing at all.


----------



## rynoc

*no need for womens specific*

In my opinion, any shop trying to sell you a womens specific bike just because you are a woman is not very well versed in bike fit. I am a 5' 8.5" female rider, and have never been able to find a womens specific bike to fit - for either road or mountain. I have long legs, but my upper body always feels crunched up on a "womens" bike. It seems as though the womens specific fits are made for people 5'6" or less. (One of the male bike shop owners in my town fits a womens bike perfectly due to his height.)

As others have said, it all depends on the bikes geometry and the fit you want. I have recently been in the market for a new road bike, and my final two came down to a BMC SL 01 and a Pinarello F3:13. Neither are womens bikes, and in fact some sites say they don't fit women. Both bikes fit well. I went with the Pinarello, and it fits like a glove. 

Competitive cyclist has a great fit calculator to help give you an idea of the size bike you may fit depending on your riding style. There are also several other online fit calculators out there. Grab a friend to help measure you, and go out and test ride a variety of bikes. Have fun finding your perfect fit, and don't let anyone tell you you can't ride a certain brand just because you're female.


----------



## *A-Train*

Sorry to bring this up from the dead - 

I actually have had a couple bike shops tell me I'm big enough for a men's bike (which I figured, anyways). I'm 5'10", 180lbs, with a 33" inseam. But I'm not very flexible, so I'm looking at something that's got a little more relaxed geometry. I'm in love with the Felt Z35


----------



## Cross Chained

I am fairly tall, also... 5'8". When I went to get a bike, I was discouraged at first because most of them were really small and I thought I'd be stuck getting a men's bike, which I didn't like because of the longer reach they tend to have. None of the men's bikes I tried were comfortable at all. A store person finally fitted me and gave me a printed out list of all the bikes the program thought I would fit best on and what sizes to get in each of them. I ended up getting a women's Giant OCR A0 in a size small.  I never would have guessed I could have fit on a small... I thought I needed at least a medium. But the store guy adjusted the seat and handlebars and everything to fit me and so far, I really like the bike. It doesn't feel too small and I like that it's not as much of a reach to the handlebars. Plus, the shifters/brakes don't stick out as far as they do on men's bikes, so they are easier for me to grab onto. So it might just be a matter of having the seat height and the handlebars adjusted for you. Of course, your body might be built in such a way that a men's bike is going to be more comfortable for you, but you'll probably have to try out several to find out. I would just recommended getting professionally fitted and then asking the store people to adjust the seat and handlebars on whichever bikes you want to take for a test ride. Sizewise, you should be able to find a few women's bikes that can be adjusted to fit you. Whether or not you will like how they feel is another story.


----------



## *A-Train*

Do womens bikes generally have a shorter reach compared to mens?


----------



## il sogno

*A-Train* said:


> Do womens bikes generally have a shorter reach compared to mens?


I believe the Orbea, the Look and the Specialized ones do.


----------



## Cross Chained

*A-Train* said:


> Do womens bikes generally have a shorter reach compared to mens?


I think so. I'm sure there are exceptions, like some that are designed to be racier, but I never tried any racy bikes. Most of the women's bikes I test rode before buying the one I have now had noticeably shorter reaches than the men's bikes I tried.


----------



## toonraid

Women specific bikes are a US phenomina - here is europe women on racing bikes use mostly men's models. Having said that you want to choose a frame that fits you regardless of who it was made for. The two most important dimensions are virtual top tube (VTT) length and Head tube (HT) height, actual size of which are dependant on your riding style - i.e. upright and hi or stretched out and low as well as your body dimensions. Now you say you are size 56 but that doesn't mean anything coz different manufacturers use different methods for sizing their frames and that's why you should look for VTT dimension.

My wife is 5'9 with an inseam length of 32.5 inches which makes her inseam/height ratio 47.5% - on average women are around 48% and men around 46% above or below those figures and you have longer or shorter legs than average and therefore need to address it when choosing a frame.

To have a reference point my wife is happy on a 56.5 cm VTT with a 110 mm stem and I expect you'd be very close to that too, of course riding position (flexibility & ability) play a big part too. Also bear in mind that given this is your first road bike with time and effort your position will change and you will find yourself in a more aggressive riding position after a few months or a year into your riding (depending on how many hrs/week you cycle) but you should be able to adjust accordingly by removing a spacer or two and/or using a longer stem.

I think a 56 VTT is about right for you, given that you have some fine tune adjustability by choosing the right stem and seatpost (if you get a setback seatpost it will effectively increase the VTT by an inch or so) you might be able to go up or down a bit so aim for 56 - 57 range.

HT determines your saddle to bar drop, a taller HeadTube will enable you to be more upright and a shorter one will enable you to drop down more - again given that its your first road bike aim for a tallish HT (18-19cm).

Here are a couple of frames you want want to look at that are about the right Geometry for you and are good enough to see you through to an advanced level.

Ridley Boreas size M; VTT = 56.5, HT = 17.5
Ridley Scandium size 56; VTT = 17.9

While the latter frame (scandium) does not have carbon rear stays it is still very comfortable given that its made from scandium and as it has traditional classic geometry it offers a true and exact handling characteristic which makes it very precise to handle. I am sure there is loads of other frames out there for you but these ones are the ones I am familiar with and have heard good things about them.


----------



## Wonder_Woman

I have a Trek 1.2 WSD 56cm bike.

I'm 5'9".

I was fitted at the local bike shop and this one fits me perfectly.


----------



## tallgal

*real problems getting a fit*

I'm really tall. 6'7" with a 40" barefoot inseam, long arms to match the legs and a relatively short torso. I'm light for my height at about 165 pounds.

I'm looking for a commuter bike with an upright seating position and it doesn't have to be a step through. Everything I've tried including a 25" Trek cause some back pain. 

Bike shops tell me I need a custom bike, but that is completely out of my budget and bikes get stolen around here anyway.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi

tallgal said:


> I'm really tall. 6'7" with a 40" barefoot inseam, long arms to match the legs and a relatively short torso. I'm light for my height at about 165 pounds.
> 
> I'm looking for a commuter bike with an upright seating position and it doesn't have to be a step through. Everything I've tried including a 25" Trek cause some back pain.
> 
> Bike shops tell me I need a custom bike, but that is completely out of my budget and bikes get stolen around here anyway.


Try an XXL Specialized 29er. Put some big slicks on it and a riser stem and you'll have a very flexible commuter.


----------



## tallgal

*problem solved*



willtsmith_nwi said:


> Try an XXL Specialized 29er. Put some big slicks on it and a riser stem and you'll have a very flexible commuter.


thanks for the advice. That turns out to be way out of my price range.

I figure I should post about what finally happened.

A Trek bike for urban use, I think it was a Soho model, came in with a 25 inch frame. The shop put in a new seat post and tried a few different handle bars to find a good fit. They also put on longer cranks (I can't remember how much longer) It doesn't have to be great because this is just for commuting and shopping. 

They spent quite a while getting things so they fit well and I am very happy with the result. If I was going to do "serious" bike riding (their term), I would need a custom frame, but this is fine.

The bike looks very good. It came with fenders, a chain guard and they installed a rack on the rear and a basket on the front. The guy in the shop said the stock pedals are not very good, so he put on something better. It almost reminds me of a bike I had in Holland, but is much more fancy.

I was worried about someone stealing it, but the people in the shop said there aren't that many thieves who can fit But I'm going to be very careful anyway. The price was good. My budget was only about $500 and this is a $1000 list bike. They did this for $500 in return for some shots of me that they can use for local advertising - sort of "if you can fit this girl with such long legs, you can fit anyone..."


----------



## fox_boy

Like you will hear many times in these forums. This post is worthless without pictures!  
Fox-boy (father of 4 Tallgirls  )


----------



## Svooterz

*Tip from the other gender...*

Hello girls! Sorry to sneak into your dedicated forum, but I thought I'd share my 2 cents here because I believe it may be helpful...


LeroyLeMans said:


> I'm a 5ft 10in, 150lbs young lady looking for a first road bike! As you can see, I'm a tall lady. I also have a ridiculous amount of legs. I've been measured for a 56, which isn't a size in any women's specific bikes I've seen. So, I'm looking at the men's bikes...but I don't have the torso/arm length/mass of a man.


It's kind of funny how that physique description sounds like mine. I'm half an inch over 5'10" and my inseam (barefoot) is a hair over 33". Your inseam must be similar if you were measured for a 56cm bike, isn't it? It also follows that our torso lengths should be pretty close. Well, with those measurements in mind, I would suggest a 56cm Cannondale. I have one and it fits like a glove; I couldn't be happier. I say if your inseam and torso length fit the frame (and I know they do  ), go with it!

Of course, there's still one variable : arm length is very likely to be different between us. I've pretty long arms even for a guy and I use a 120mm stem. Cut down a few centimeters on the stem and use shorter reach bars and you should be just fine...



> In terms of bike (without fit) I'm looking for an aluminum frame with carbon fork and carbon seat/chain stays, full 105 (better or equivalent) and nothing too heavy (no more than 20 pounds).


Take a look at this : http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/09/cusa/model-9RA95D_9RA95C.html
It may not have carbon seat stays, but it's known for being a comfortable aluminum frame. Full 105 at a very decent price, plus both the black or white finish are clean and appealing IMO. I believe the bike is around 19 pounds. It's all you've asked for 

Hope this helps. Don't shy away from men's bike, I'm sure you'll fit easily on one!
-Chris


----------



## capt_phun

tallgal said:


> I'm really tall. 6'7" with a 40" barefoot inseam, long arms to match the legs and a relatively short torso. QUOTE]


----------



## ttug

*its BS*



tallgal said:


> I'm really tall. 6'7" with a 40" barefoot inseam, long arms to match the legs and a relatively short torso. I'm light for my height at about 165 pounds.
> 
> I'm looking for a commuter bike with an upright seating position and it doesn't have to be a step through. Everything I've tried including a 25" Trek cause some back pain.
> 
> Bike shops tell me I need a custom bike, but that is completely out of my budget and bikes get stolen around here anyway.



Tallgal try getting fitted using a Serotta fit kit. I have a colleague who is 6'9 and he ridea a non custom frame. Of course his inseam is about the same as yours.If I recall he is ridinh a 68 frame, which yes, they can make and yes you do not need a custom.

By the way, did you go t school in VA? I recall a college friend of mine and she was just about as tall as you. I helped her meet her Husband at a tall club in NY. He was 7' 3.


----------



## tjjm36m3

Wow, this thread been going on for a long time. I never hang out in this forum but saw the subject and maybe I can give some input. I don't think men's frame sizes generally are meant for women's sizing. This is mainly due to the women's leg to torso length ratio.

My ex-roommate was 5'8" but had 36" inseam. Her flexibility was incredible as she been doing ballet ever since she was a child. She got a men's frame that fitted her well by seat tube length, but not so much on the top tube or reach. They swap her stem with a 90cm one but she was still a bit stretched out. I told her not to buy the bike and get a custom frame instead. The LBS said she'll get use to it through time... her body will conform to the bike. Nope, after a couple months of riding, she either complains of shoulder, elbow or back soreness. She eventually sold that bike on ebay and gave up riding altogether. She's probably one of those extreme cases where a custom frame was the only way for her to ride comfortably. I would suggest any woman that has a large leg to torso length ratio, or vice versa, to get themselves custom fitted first by a professional. Then use this information to see if there are any stock frames out in the market that match their measurements.


----------



## SarahPR

*Specialized WSD - arm length? Brand diff's for $1-2K price range?*

I'm 5'10" about 155 pounds, and looking at buying my first road bike, too. A friend and I went to 3 shops today. One was great and spent about 2 hours answering all our questions and helping out - at the other two shops, the salesmen didn't even ask what kind of riding we want to do (we both started doing sprint tris last year, and I'm training for an Olympic this year), and one even went so far as to tell us what kind of frame to get ("definitely aluminum").

Last year, I used a borrowed Trek hybrid that fit, but barely. It's really heavy and I feel really slow on it, so I'm really looking forward to getting something lighter and faster that's a bit more aerodynamic as well - but I don't want a tri bike or something that's really high-performance. Mid-performance is good.  

I have doubts about women-specific bikes. Most of the women-specific things that I've tried over the years are way too short in the torso or tight across the chest or shoulders, so I have doubts about whether a women's bike will work. (Not to mention that many of the women's bikes we saw today are in Easter-egg pastel colors, and it was all just a bit barfy).

We were told that women's bikes are have shorter arm length. This was at a shop that only sold Specialized - is the reach difference specific just to Specialized, or is that also the main difference in other brands between their WSD and regular/unisex lines?

I haven't tested or been fitted for any road bikes yet - today was the first foray to see what's out there after doing some initial research. I tell ya, though, it's totally overwhelming!  Tomorrow I may go back out and actually get fitted on a few (women's and traditional) to see if I can tell the difference. I've been told before, at a different shop, that I'd be around a 55 or 56 (but I really don't know).

For a price point of $1-$2K, do brands really matter (either in women's or unisex)?? I've read here that under $1000, all brands are about equal, but haven't seen (yet) anything about the 1-2 range.


----------



## il sogno

I would say the brands matter, but I'm pretty particular. 

At your height you probably won't need a women's specific bike. Lucky you! Test ride as many bikes as you can. The most important thing is that it fits you. Ride and handling count too. 

Happy shopping.


----------



## toonraid

WSB (Women specific bikes) are made to take into account the anatomy af women. If you compare *average *male to female you will note that Men have a inseam to height ratio of 47% while wome are around 49% which means that women have longer legs and shorter torso than men for any given height - there are of course exceptions as these figures are for average proportions.

You could ofcourse ride a mens bike but you will have to use a short stem and many (including me) don't like to use stems below 100/110 as it will have an effect on the bikes handling. WSB have a shorter top tube and a longer headtube when compared to same size men frames and what that translate to is that you will sit a bit more comfortable on the bike.

Given that you are looking to buy your first proper racing bike I think it would be better to buy a WSB unless you are very flexible and can really stretch out on a bike. One of the nicest WSB out there is Look 585 Elle (optimum) which my wife has and loves but I think it would be over your $2000 budget - she is your height and she uses size Large with a VTT (Vitual top tube) of 54.5, you might also be ok on size M - have a look around you may find an 08 model which is exactly same as 09 but nicer colour. Another frame I recommend would be the Ridley Asteria or Yana - Asteria is basically same as their Damocles frame but with WS geometry and is also full carbon, u can find out more about it here http://www.competitivecyclist.com/road-bikes/frame/2009-Ridley-asteria-5436.html , Yana is cheaper and aluminium.

I suggest you start of with the nicest frame you can afford and then if your budget is limited put training wheels and a cheap groupset on it - you can of course upgrade later in a years time when ready to compete. Good luck


----------



## Andrea138

I wish that manufacturers would just come up with another name for WSD geometry since not ALL women are built to fit it. Likewise, there are probably some men out there that could benefit from it, though you aren't gonna catch them on something branded as "women's specific". 

That being said, try both and see what fits you best. Personally, I have more of a "male" rolleyes build with a longer torso and long arms. If I rode a wsd bike, I'd probably have to get a stupidly long stem.


----------



## VaughnA

My tiny wife (5'0) tried a 650C WSD bike for a couple of years, she was fitted by a serotta fit specialist and we did everything he said but she was never comfortable and had bad neck and back pain. She tried an off the shelf mens bike (47 basso) and she's been pain free ever since. She and I both think that WSD is just a marketing gimmick that can be achieved by swapping out parts that you normally switch anyway such as stems & saddles. 

WSD = pink it and shrink it.


----------



## catzilla

It would seem like all riders should start with a fitting, and _then_ look at the bikes that fit with their particular needs - WSD or not.

Most really good shops I've been to will take the cost of a fitting off of a new bike purchase. Either way, it seems silly to spend a zillion bucks on the right saddle, the right shoes, and the right kit, and yet be on a bike that fits like crap.

And yet, I see it all the time.


----------



## SarahPR

Thanks, everyone, for the help! I got out Sunday and tried a few bikes at one store - Specialized (Allez Elite, Tarmac Elite), Trek 2.1T and 1.5, Bianchi Via Narone7, and Fuji CCR2. The Tarmac Elite was the best fit and most comfortable ride. It had a compact crank, which I'm still deciding on if I want that or the added weight and more gear options of a triple. (The Tarmac was also on sale at $1649 - is that a good price for all-carbon w/ 105 components?? It seemed so, but I am new at this). Other bikes had same or lower-end components w/ aluminum frame and carbon forks and were about $100 less (also on sale).

I turned out to fit a 54 best in the Specialized and Trek - I tried a 56 on the trainer, but I was too spread out and my neck/arms and back would have been hurting after a few minutes. W/ Bianchi, the 53 was best, as the next size up was WAY too long of a reach. 

I was suprised, but happy to experience what a bike should feel like v. how it shouldn't feel. It was also good to experience and compare components. I could definitely tell the difference between 105 and Sora, and I think some of the bikes had either Tiagra or Sora (and is there one that starts with a 'u?"). 

I'm off to some other stores this week, hopefully, to try Cannondale and Giant to see how they feel and what the prices might be.

Oh, all the stores I've been to so far do offer a free bike fit if you buy from them - and they offer more expensive fittings that look at more things. Definitely seems worth it.

Thanks again to everyone here in this community and the forum itself - I lurked for a while, and learned SO MUCH. It helped me get more educated and confident so that I can sound somewhat competent going to LBS and asking questions.


----------



## grrlyrida

*Representing PINK WSDs*



VaughnA said:


> My tiny wife (5'0) tried a 650C WSD bike for a couple of years, she was fitted by a serotta fit specialist and we did everything he said but she was never comfortable and had bad neck and back pain. She tried an off the shelf mens bike (47 basso) and she's been pain free ever since. She and I both think that WSD is just a marketing gimmick that can be achieved by swapping out parts that you normally switch anyway such as stems & saddles.
> 
> WSD = pink it and shrink it.


Looks like I'm gonna have to represent for the pink WSD. I'm 5 2.5. I tried traditional male geometry and the Trek PINK WSD fit better. I've also had a nate loyal fitting and it's the best fitted bike I've ever had. Props to the PINK WSD. Woohoo. Now if I could afford a Orbea Diva--my life would be complete.


----------



## toonraid

VaughnA said:


> My tiny wife (5'0) tried a 650C WSD bike for a couple of years, she was fitted by a serotta fit specialist and we did everything he said but she was never comfortable and had bad neck and back pain. She tried an off the shelf mens bike (47 basso) and she's been pain free ever since. She and I both think that WSD is just a marketing gimmick that can be achieved by swapping out parts that you normally switch anyway such as stems & saddles.
> 
> WSD = pink it and shrink it.


I had a fitting session done a couple of years ago by a very respected fitting specialist in a shop that sold high end italian frames - I ended up walking out on the session after we failed to agree on positioning of spacers under my cleat and also saddle used for the fitting. He told me to fit the spacer on the opposite side to what i was thinking off - I know he was wong as I had fitted special insoles to my normal shoes and had my feet calibrated on a scanner for weight distribution afterwards so knew exactly which side to raise. As for the fitting bike he used a fizik Arione but I was using a SI Signo which places you 2cm further back than the Arione - but he disagreed that position changes with type of saddle used which is crazy ............. point being that like any other job there are various levels of skill and intelligence in bike fitting specialist so perhaps it was not the frames fault but the fitting specialists fault for the poor fit.


----------

